# Qtp 9.5 Issue



## Grawp (Jun 20, 2008)

I uninstalled QTP(Quick Test Professional) 9.0 and installed QTP 9.5. After this I executed a VBScript containing a call to WMI class method "GetOwner". This script got hanged at this call. Previously it was working fine,.

After running the WMI Diagnosis Utility to check the WMI services,I found the error 0X800706BE -Remote Procedure Call failed error in the logs for WMI Enumeration operations.It wouls be really helpful if anyone can suggest some solution to rectify this error.:smile:


----------



## kaushikdey (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm think, ur previous QTP 9.0 uninstall is not clean.


----------

